# Serie B 28 October



## A_Skywalker (Oct 28, 2008)

Albinoleffe v Ascoli

28/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.90 2.70 4.60 All Bets (13) 
Ancona v Livorno

28/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  2.80 2.75 2.55 All Bets (13) 
Brescia v Salernitana

28/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.80 3.00 4.50 All Bets (13) 
Cittadella v Bari

28/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  2.75 2.75 2.60 All Bets (13) 
Frosinone v Piacenza

28/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  2.00 2.80 3.90 All Bets (13) 
Grosseto v Treviso

28/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.65 3.20 5.20 All Bets (13) 
Parma v Triestina

28/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.615 3.20 5.50 All Bets (13) 
Pisa v Avellino

28/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.55 3.30 6.00 All Bets (13) 
Rimini v Mantova

28/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  2.50 2.75 2.85 All Bets (13) 
Sassuolo v Empoli

28/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  2.50 2.75 2.85 All Bets (13) 
Vicenza v Modena

28/10/2008 19:30 GMT
  1.55 3.30 6.00 All Bets (13)


----------

